
Show HN: Curated opportunities for advanced engineers - lukeHeuer
https://www.latitude.work
======
lukeHeuer
Hey, looking for some early feedback on this. I feel like most job boards and
sites have pretty underwhelming opportunities listed, so I thought I’d try a
different approach. The idea started when I made a crawler that monitors a
large list of companies for active available opportunities. Right now it's
pulling from a few sources, then I'm filtering out the ones that either don't
seem interesting or like a good fit for advanced engineers. Anything live on
the site is an actively available opportunity, and it automatically removes
any that become unavailable.

Voting is private to your account, so it is basically a way to tag listings
you like or don't like at this point. Votes do not affect listing rankings.
The plan is to provide more advanced matching and suggestions based off your
votes on tags, listings, companies etc.

If this seems useful to others my plan is to develop the crawler further so
that it monitors and pulls in more opportunities, among other things. I was
pretty excited that right away it found some better options than I was seeing
listed elsewhere.

What do you think?

